# [SOLVED] Wireless Setup for Laptop with kde

## paulj

I have worked through the setup on my Toshiba Portege R830 and now have a working wireless setup connecting to my home router. I am using kde, and have installed the wpa-supplicant gui application. I would like to use the kde network management tools for both the wired and wireless interfaces. How do I expose the management of these interfaces to kde at a user level? Currently I am using /etc/init.d/net.eth0 for wired, but of course if there is no connection, then I have to wait for it to time out during boot up. The wireless interface starts on my home network through /etc/init.d/wlan0, but the settings are not available through the kde network manager tools.

If I have missed something obvious in the documentation, I apologise - I have had a good look around before posting!Last edited by paulj on Wed Oct 10, 2012 5:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## paulj

 :Embarassed:  Isn't it frustrating - The answer to my question is of course NetworkManager, and details about setup can be found in the  wiki! I'll just go and mark the original post as solved - perhaps it will be a useful pointer for others in the future!

----------

